# 811 OTA issue



## Hypno toad (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi all-
I have read most OTA stuff I could find but, on my 811 when I tune to local ABC which I am having a mutipath problem with the 811 switches between the OTA station and "D signal lost" about once a second BUT when I put the 811 to guide w/picture in upper right corner it stays just fine (not switching between picture and D signal lost) why would it have a problem full screen but no while in picture guide?  
Thanks
Rob


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Hypno toad said:


> Hi all-
> I have read most OTA stuff I could find but, on my 811 when I tune to local ABC which I am having a mutipath problem with the 811 switches between the OTA station and "D signal lost" about once a second BUT when I put the 811 to guide w/picture in upper right corner it stays just fine (not switching between picture and D signal lost) why would it have a problem full screen but no while in picture guide?
> Thanks
> Rob


First time i have heard this one. I have seen that when I have a borderline signal and I am getting pixalation, I don't see it as much as I do in the EPG guide. I always wonder if the EPG guide had a reduced refresh rate.

As to getting your signal better which is the main issue.

1) What type of antenna are you using? what is the configuration you have? 
2) Have you tried adjusting your antenna to minimize multipathing. 
3) The 811 is more sensitive to mulitipathing as I am sure you have read.


----------



## Hypno toad (Jan 19, 2005)

I have tried my run of the mill LPDA w/rotor but have far better luck with a 4 bay dipole, I recieved an email response from the CE at the station in question and he seems to know something of it - He says it's a problem with a piece of their equipment (PSIP?) that they will be getting software upgrade for in the next couple days, so we'll see.


----------



## Cokeswigga (Jan 25, 2005)

are your signal strengths fluctuating from 49 to like 80?
For me, after a few minutes of waiting after an error the channel comes in fine in the full screen at like 80+

I know that others are also having this issue.


----------



## Hypno toad (Jan 19, 2005)

this problem disappeared after a couple days, local station CE solved it with software upgrade to something. now after feb 1 I cant lock local CBS, always had a good signal sometimes if I sit on it long enough it will drop the "d signal lost" and work just fine after that. is the 811 sorting out PSIP and that is what delays the signal lock?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Hypno toad said:


> this problem disappeared after a couple days, local station CE solved it with software upgrade to something. now after feb 1 I cant lock local CBS, always had a good signal sometimes if I sit on it long enough it will drop the "d signal lost" and work just fine after that. is the 811 sorting out PSIP and that is what delays the signal lock?


I have seen this fluctuation on mine also. It is a second or maybe 2 at the most. I to why the extra delay, it might be do to PSIP cracking, but I am not sure. I noticed a few releases back it for me with OTA you seem to get the ramp up effect on signal strength.


----------

